# Youth Wrestling Take Down



## Dave127

Here is 2 of the shots I took at the state tournament. Please honest opinions Thanks







And the second



Cradle


----------



## 99csvtoledo

honest opinoin... he needs to use his right knee to block the top guys hips for an easier return. and 2ndly the 2nd pic is not a cradle.... 

picture wise i like the first seeing the reaction on the kids face. i also shoot wrestling and have the same proble i see in yours... the unnatural look of the flash. i dont mind it so much but i would like to figure out how to get brighter pics with less flash


----------



## 250Gimp

I know it can be hard, but I would like to see more of the faces in the second shot.


----------



## Dave127

99csvtoledo said:


> honest opinoin... he needs to use his right knee to block the top guys hips for an easier return. and 2ndly the 2nd pic is not a cradle....
> 
> picture wise i like the first seeing the reaction on the kids face. i also shoot wrestling and have the same proble i see in yours... the unnatural look of the flash. i dont mind it so much but i would like to figure out how to get brighter pics with less flash


 
LOL I originally posted 3 shots, the last was a cradle, but the pictures were sized way to small. When I fixed it, I left out the 3rd by accident. 

I agree on the flash especially on paste white skin. I was shooting with a 30D, ISO 200, and my 70-200 2.8 IS at  2.8. The same day, there was a pro company that had 8 strobes on wireless shooting with 5 1dsMark3s. They had no problems with lighting or higher ISOs thats for sure.

I am going to a 580EX from my 430, and may try the ring or some other type of diffuser that the strobist recommends or may try some gels for a more natural look.


----------



## Dave127

The promised cradle with blur on the right leg


----------



## Dave127

250Gimp said:


> I know it can be hard, but I would like to see more of the faces in the second shot.


 
I always try and catch the expressions, but cathching the action is more of the chalange. 

Thanks


----------

